# Wma hunting club??????????



## craig barnett (Aug 30, 2012)

I hunt only wma land and know there are alot of people who do the same. Was wanting to know if anybody would like to get together and camp and hunt just like clubs do. I hunt rich mtn, hog hunt on cohutta, and mcgraw ford,dawson forest


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 30, 2012)

I might be interested....Shoot me a PM when you start to plan
a hunt...If I don't have to work, I may go,,,,,,


----------



## bgroundhunter (Aug 31, 2012)

You hunt alot on those wma . Do you have much luck on them


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

sound fun if u ever get down south,horse creek ,flat tub,bullord creek oclkmugee wma,ill put u on some good deer and hog oh and beverdam,


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

we may be at dawson forest next weekend if im right, my cuz bear hunts up that way and I thank thats where he said ,can u bear hunt ther?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2012)

hoghunter2009 said:


> we may be at dawson forest next weekend if im right, my cuz bear hunts up that way and I thank thats where he said ,can u bear hunt ther?


yes..


----------



## craig barnett (Aug 31, 2012)

SORRY HOGHUNTER I WILL BE AT RICH MTN OPENING WEEKEND.


----------



## TrailBlazer999 (Aug 31, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea. Wouldn't mind something like that in this neck of the woods.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 31, 2012)

Dont bother with Dawson Forest WMA  - there are no bear or deer there.  They were all shot out and now the outlet mall traffic drives thru all day.  You should all go to Redlands WMA where all the deer are.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 1, 2012)

they bout 8 of them boy's go up there and uselly come back with at lest five bear. my n-laws live In north hall co. so we go up to swlows creek? i thank the name .and man thats god.s county up there. we went last year and saw a lot of hog's and one deer but we was after bear.and no shot on hog.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 1, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Dont bother with Dawson Forest WMA  - there are no bear or deer there.  They were all shot out and now the outlet mall traffic drives thru all day.  You should all go to Redlands WMA where all the deer are.



where is redslend.wma I heard my cuz talk bout it cupol time.s, I live in south ga. so I dont know to much about up yall's way. but I start bear hunting last year and try to find some good place to bow hunt one.


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Sep 1, 2012)

craig barnett said:


> SORRY HOGHUNTER I WILL BE AT RICH MTN OPENING WEEKEND.




no prob. man i'm not going to make it ether. good luck to u.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 3, 2012)

hoghunter2009 do you hunt horse creek much i really need some help on there if you would i would greatly thank you


----------



## craig barnett (Sep 5, 2012)

Keep us posted to how you do this weekend. I hope to have a pic or two.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 5, 2012)

Our public land hunting club includes Cedar Creek, BF Grant and the Oconee National Forrest. Come join us sometime


----------



## Nastytater (Sep 5, 2012)

DEERFU said:


> Our public land hunting club includes Cedar Creek, BF Grant and the Oconee National Forrest. Come join us sometime



I'll be on Oconee National forest this weekend. Can't wait either.


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 5, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> I'll be on Oconee National forest this weekend. Can't wait either.



Which part? Acorns are lookin' purdy good


----------



## Swampdonkey12 (Sep 6, 2012)

No bear on Dawson forest???? Have you been on the wild cat tract... Counted over twenty between being in stand and on the road last year... There every where I dnt mess with them but my brother has got one the past two seasons and I talked him out of his second last year.... And my biggest buck came from there... Only deer I've taken up there but it's worth the wait there's some monsters checked out every year!!!


----------



## craig barnett (Sep 6, 2012)

YEAH SWAMP DONKY THAT IS A GOOD PART OF DAWSON,I JUST WISH THEY WOULD OPEN THE GATE DURING BOW SEASON. I CALLED THE WARDEN AND HE SAID THE HOMEOWNERS COMPLAIN ABOUT THE HUNTERS AND WILL NOT OPEN GATES.


----------



## jerry finney (Sep 19, 2012)

me and some friends just started a few years ago making rounds to grandbay,bullard creek, horsecreek,we dont shoot much but we always have a good time,been going to most of the adult/child hunts also with friends and their sons/daughters. i guess you could call it a public lnd hunting club.


----------



## guntrader33 (Sep 20, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea yall. If i can ever get off work some I would love to join up with yall.


----------



## hrbaro27 (Oct 3, 2012)

DEERFU said:
			
		

> Our public land hunting club includes Cedar Creek, BF Grant and the Oconee National Forrest. Come join us sometime


i'm new to hunting and I start hunting charlie elliott. i would like to join you sometime



_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## seriadlata (Oct 17, 2012)

I like to hunt Oconee NF. durring bow/muzzy season. Never been durring Gun. How crowded is it around the Piedmond NWR area durring Gun? I love to hunt, but not if I have to worry about seeing 1000 people every morning!


----------



## hunter_463 (Oct 17, 2012)

Me and my son will be in Redlands next weekend. Anyone else is going.


----------

